# Kitchen Cabinet Hardware BiFold Hinge



## AngelaK (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi all,

Thank you for any help you can offer. 
About 5 years ago we hired a very nice cabinet maker to custom make cabinets for our kitchen. I no longer can find him so do not know if he is still in business or I would have asked him.

After we had lived in our kitchen for five years or so now, I found that this cabinet that was above our dishwasher had an awkward reach and I wanted to have more of a bifold hinge on the cabinet. So I got the genious (hah) idea of just putting a bifold type hinge on it or any hinge. I did have a regular hinge put on the two cabinet doors to join them as one. The problem is now that the door opens in the middle and kind of flies out--no control. We left the handles where they were to make it appear that the cabinets open like two separate doors. I hope my attached picture works. Unfortunately it is the only picture I have as I intended to take a photo of our backsplash as it was going in. 

Do I have to get a track type system similar to a bifold on a closet door to make this work? Like with a track guide on top of the door and then a track on the frame of the cabinet? If so, I don't think that would work as the cabinet door rests on the outside of the frame. 

I even went to the Rockler store and explained the situation and they were unable to offer any advice (though my uneducated to the world of woodworking explanation may not be great). 

Please let me know any advice you could provide. I see there are bifold hinges for the type of cabinet door that is horizontal and lifts up to fold but I did not see anything for the type of situations I am trying to achieve.

Thank you much in advance.

Angela


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You can use euro hinges for the one door to the cabinet, and between doors use this one...
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=2289&site=ROCKLER


















.


----------



## AngelaK (Aug 12, 2013)

Thank you very much! I do not know why Rockler wouldn't have suggested when I went in to the store but, then again, I did not have a photo. 

I appreciate your wisdom :smile:


----------

